# The Official GBATemp Nickname Database Thread



## ComeTurismO (Aug 26, 2015)

Okay, so a bunch of us here have nicknames, we might as well list them so people don't get confused if someone mentions someone with a nickname in the EoF. Remember to mention some I forget.

CumTurista = ComeTurismO (me)
SpookyCappuccino = GhostLatte
CHLAMYDIAwesome69 = CIAwesome526
Margaret = Margen67
Potato Pentai = Tomato Hentai
BinsKewl = VinsCool
2Slack = 2Hack
Vibrate-A = Vipera
TI-4 = TotalInsanity4
RainbowErect69 = HaloEffect17
Jizz69 = Jwiz33 
keven6969 = keven3477
Leaving for a Very Long Time™ = DarkFlare69
king_leprosy = king_leo
DinoHIVScene = DinohScene
shingles (herpes zoster) = migles
Back-Lice = Black-Ice
Crystal = Crystal the Glaceon
Whole Red Wheat Bagel = BurningDesire
Stick-Magician = Voxel Studios
Nick = NikolaMiljevic
Filo69 = Filo97
GonorrheaGuy = GalladeGuy
Cumsy Cumcat = Bubsy Bobcat
NoobyBoom = Ruby Gloom
analwing = nxwing
jDSEX69 = jDSX
Jackass_Sparrow  = Jack_Sparrow
LSDuigi = Luglige
mpreg = mgrev
Jackass = Jackus
Zelfgt = Zelock
Davidostd69 = Davidosky9
Salamencircumcizer = Salamencizer
Lustcar = Lucar
Hurl69 = EarlAB
Dicken = Ricken
FartyCreamy = MartyDrramy
AnalJohn = AlanJohn
TheOnionCricket  = daviD_
rjay28 = rileysrjray
dredanal = drenal


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 26, 2015)

*CHLAMYDIAwesome69


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 26, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> *CHLAMYDIAwesome69


FIXED 2 DAY!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 27, 2015)

Legendary Temper Tantrum is a good one for you


----------



## Margen67 (Aug 27, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> FIXED 2 DAY!


LIKED 2 DAY!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 27, 2015)

king_leo said:


> Legendary Temper Tantrum is a good one for you


Already have a nickname thanks to my bitch  @VinsCool, how about King Retard for you? Cuz we got a boy here who always complains and likes to start shit!


----------



## Vipera (Aug 27, 2015)

Vibrate a what? A WHAAAAAT?


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 27, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Already have a nickname thanks to my bitch Cherry Pie, how about King Retard for you? Cuz we got a boy here who always complains and likes to start shit!


YO! I made that nickname first! 

For DarkFlare, I was thinking more about "Leaving for a Very Long Time(tm)"


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 27, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> YO! I made that nickname first!
> 
> For DarkFlare, I was thinking more about "Leaving for a Very Long Time(tm)"


OMFG IM SO SORRY I FORGOT. 

I meant : my bitch BinsKewl. I forgot because when you gave me that nickname, cherry pie started calling it to me too, and then you began calling me regularly. ME FIX THAT 2 DAY

I WILL CHANGE GAYFLARE69 2 YOUR IDEA 2 NIGHT.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 27, 2015)

Vipera said:


> Vibrate a what? A WHAAAAAT?


YOUR NAME SOUNDS LIKE A VIBRATE-A.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 27, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Already have a nickname thanks to my bitch  @VinsCool, how about King Retard for you? Cuz we got a boy here who always complains and likes to start shit!


I was going to admit I do like to stir the pot here and there but that emoji made me completely disregard your post, dont have another legendary temper tantrum.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 27, 2015)

king_leo said:


> I was going to admit I do like to stir the pot here and there but that emoji made me completely disregard your post, dont have another legendary temper tantrum.


OK, King Retard.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 27, 2015)

DinoHIVScene ._.
Just copyrighting the worst one before you fools create it.


----------



## Vipera (Aug 27, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> DinoHIVScene ._.
> Just copyrighting the worst one before you fools create it.


I'm not visiting you :C

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Cherry Pie said:


> *CHLAMYDIAwesome69


You neither


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 27, 2015)

That actually was meant as an sarcastic EOF joke....


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 27, 2015)

Vipera said:


> You neither


----------



## Vipera (Aug 27, 2015)

I can't do some dark humor?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 28, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> DinoHIVScene ._.
> Just copyrighting the worst one before you fools create it.


This is so off topic, but, where is Paary?


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 28, 2015)

Bitch pls, Paary and I broke up fucking years ago.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 28, 2015)

You forgot shingles (aka herpes zoster), CumTursita.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 28, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> You forgot shingles (aka herpes zoster), CumTursita.


FIXED 2 DAY!


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 28, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> FIXED 2 DAY!


PUT "AKA HERPES ZOSTER" 2 DAY.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 28, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> PUT "AKA HERPES ZOSTER" 2 DAY.


FIXED AGAIN 2 NIGHT.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 28, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Okay, so a bunch of us here have nicknames, we might as well list them so people don't get confused if someone mentions someone with a nickname in the EOF. Remember to mention some I forget.
> 
> Cream Pie = Cherry Pie
> CumTurista = ComeTurismO (me)
> ...


Sooo, the VinsClone nickname database


Which is redundant because you're all nicknamed: Vinsclones


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 28, 2015)

Black-Ice said:


> Sooo, the VinsClone nickname database
> 
> 
> Which is redundant because you're all nicknamed: Vinsclones


LMAOOO, I remember you're Back-Lice, I shall add that to the list.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 29, 2015)

Black-Ice said:


> Sooo, the VinsClone nickname database
> 
> 
> Which is redundant because you're all nicknamed: Vinsclones




May I remind you I have no Vinsclone avatar.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 29, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> May I remind you I have no Vinsclone avatar.


you used to have one.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 29, 2015)

Had yes, I'm Hiro Hamada now <З


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 29, 2015)

I am Crystal


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 29, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Bitch pls, Paary and I broke up fucking years ago.


Pleaseeee. Dino has a thing for Spiderman now.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 29, 2015)

Indeed I do~


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 31, 2015)

Oh, I forgot to post my thread... Thanks for saving me that trouble cumturista. Also, my name should be first. 

We also need nicknames for the staff such as Ballz


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 31, 2015)

Shouldn't king_leo be king_leprosy?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 31, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Shouldn't king_leo be king_leprosy?


Oh my fucking god, I love that one. FIXED 2 DAY.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 31, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Oh, I forgot to post my thread... Thanks for saving me that trouble cumturista. Also, my name should be first.
> 
> We also need nicknames for the staff such as Ballz


FIXED 2 DAY. 

When Bortz was BortzAnator, I used to call him BortzAnalator (idea someone gave me after he called me Leg End as xAC3L3G3NDx when I was a faggot like GregoryRasputin)


----------



## DoubleeDee (Sep 1, 2015)

Why am I not up there?


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 1, 2015)

DoubleeDickss said:


> Why am I not up there?


Who are you?


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 1, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Who are you?


I think it's Edd


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 1, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I think it's Edd


----------



## puss2puss (Sep 1, 2015)

theres one whom when i talk i call 'Tom Dildo' but i dont remember his complete username.. Bombadildo i think?..oh well..


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 1, 2015)

puss2puss said:


> theres one whom when i talk i call 'Tom Dildo' but i dont remember his complete username.. Bombadildo i think?..oh well..


"Bombe à dildo"


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 1, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> LMAOOO, I remember you're Back-Lice, I shall add that to the list.


You didn't even do it right, you wrote Back-lice twice ;-;

And only toooooom calls me thaaaaaat


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 1, 2015)

Black-Ice said:


> You didn't even do it right, you wrote Back-lice twice ;-;
> 
> And only toooooom calls me thaaaaaat


FIXED, DIDNT REALIZE WHILE I WAS ON TAPATALK


----------



## DoubleeDee (Sep 1, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Who are you?


How fuckin' dare you disrespect me?


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 1, 2015)

DoubleeDickss said:


> How fuckin' dare you disrespect me?


You asked for a nickname and you got one.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 1, 2015)

DoubleeDee said:


> How fuckin' dare you disrespect me?


I AM HAPPY THAT YOU ARE BACK 2 DAY. 
@Cherry Pie HE WAZ FROM BACK IN THE DAY 2 DAAY.


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 1, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I AM HAPPY THAT YOU ARE BACK 2 DAY.
> @Cherry Pie HE WAZ FROM BACK IN THE DAY 2 DAAY.


OK 2 DAY


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 2, 2015)

DoubleeDee said:


> How fuckin' dare you disrespect me?



Punk ass pussy.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Sep 3, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Punk ass pussy.


Say dat 2 ma face, bitch boy.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 3, 2015)

DoubleeDee said:


> Say dat 2 ma face, bitch boy.



Same old DoubleDee, busta, straight busta.
What's that?
Sounds like the busta is complaining again.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Sep 3, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Same old DoubleDee, busta, straight busta.
> What's that?
> Sounds like the busta is complaining again.


You trynna catch these hands, bruh?


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 3, 2015)

DoubleeDee said:


> You trynna catch these hands, bruh?




Whatchu want fool.
Lil bitch.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Sep 3, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Whatchu want fool.
> Lil bitch.


I'll fuck you up, cuh.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 3, 2015)

DoubleeDee said:


> I'll fuck you up, cuh.



Busta.
Whatever.


----------



## nxwing (Sep 4, 2015)

I want a cooler nickname


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 4, 2015)

Ooo, bring it on!


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 4, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> I want a cooler nickname


ArduinoDelorean


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 25, 2015)

Lots of more new members! Any name I am missing???


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 25, 2015)

I NEED A NICKNAME 2 DAY


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 25, 2015)

Red3agle said:


> I NEED A NICKNAME 2 DAY


RED BAGEL 2 DAY?


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 25, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> RED BAGEL 2 DAY?


CAN I BE A WHOLE WHEAT BAGEL


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 25, 2015)

Red3agle said:


> CAN I BE A WHOLE WHEAT BAGEL


SURE 2 DAY! RED WHOLE WHEAT BAGEL 2 DAY!


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 25, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> SURE 2 DAY! RED WHOLE WHEAT BAGEL 2 DAY!


ADD IT ON 2 DAY BUT HOW ABOUT - WHOLE RED WHEAT BAGEL - 2DAY


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 25, 2015)

Red3agle said:


> ADD IT ON 2 DAY BUT HOW ABOUT - WHOLE RED WHEAT BAGEL - 2DAY


FIXED 2 DAY.


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 25, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> FIXED 2 DAY.


THANK YOU MUCH 2 DAY


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 25, 2015)

Red3agle said:


> THANK YOU MUCH 2 DAY


YOU ARE WELCOME 2 DAY.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2015)

@ComeTurismO
I AM "STICK-MAGICIAN" 2DAY

2017 Voxel was here.
2015 Voxel is a retard. SMag isn't hyphenated...​


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 25, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> @ComeTurismO
> I AM "STICK-MAGICIAN" 2DAY


ADDED 2 DAY!


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 25, 2015)

Can I be just "Nick"? That's what my friends call me lol


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 25, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Can I be just "Nick"? That's what my friends call me lol


ADDED 2 DAY.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 9, 2016)

What is nxwings new nickname? (ArnoDorian)


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jan 9, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> What is nxwings new nickname? (ArnoDorian)


? Why are you calling @arnodorian nxwing?

Wait...

@nxwing


What? He changed his name? I'm calling him.... hmmm... ArduinioDelorianNX!

And if that's not acceptable, then how about TheNXtBestThing (Next best thing). But I likeArduinioDelorianNX.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jan 9, 2016)

Now that my name is changed i need a new one


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jan 9, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Now that my name is changed i need a new one


Boygirl


----------



## BurningDesire (Jan 9, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Boygirl


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 9, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> Whole Red Wheat Bagel = Red3agle


Holy shit this one is glorious!


----------



## BurningDesire (Jan 9, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Holy shit this one is glorious!


The only good thing about my last name. The only good thing i came up with about my last name. That one is going to stay up for remembrance.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 9, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> The only good thing about my last name. The only good thing i came up with about my last name. That one is going to stay up for remembrance.


WHO WERE YOU BEFORE? LOL


----------



## BurningDesire (Jan 9, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> WHO WERE YOU BEFORE? LOL


Red3agle


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 9, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Red3agle


OH MY GOD LOL I NEVER KNEW WHO YOU WERE! LOOOOOOOL


----------



## BurningDesire (Jan 9, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> OH MY GOD LOL I NEVER KNEW WHO YOU WERE! LOOOOOOOL


I can't tell if your joking or your for real...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 9, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I can't tell if your joking or your for real...


IM FOR REAL, I WAS LIKE TO MYSELF "WHAT HAPPENED 2 REDEAGLE 2 DAY?


----------



## BurningDesire (Jan 9, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> IM FOR REAL, I WAS LIKE TO MYSELF "WHAT HAPPENED 2 REDEAGLE 2 DAY?


Oh lol. I AM STILL HERE 2 DAY JUST BETTER 2 DAY


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 9, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Oh lol. I AM STILL HERE 2 DAY JUST BETTER 2 DAY


WHY AREN'T YOU LIKING MY POSTS HERE 2 DAY?


----------



## BurningDesire (Jan 9, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> WHY AREN'T YOU LIKING MY POSTS HERE 2 DAY?


I DIDNT KNOW WE WHERE STILL DOING THAT 2DAY


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 9, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I DIDNT KNOW WE WHERE STILL DOING THAT 2DAY


THAT'S OKAY 2 DAY. CONTINUE 2 LIKE MY POSTS HERE 2 DAY.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jan 9, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> THAT'S OKAY 2 DAY. CONTINUE 2 LIKE MY POSTS HERE 2 DAY.


AS LONG AS YOU ALSO LIKE MY POST 2 DAY


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 9, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> AS LONG AS YOU ALSO LIKE MY POST 2 DAY


THAT'S WHAT I HAVE BEEN DOING 2 DAY. GOD DAMN IT 2 DAY.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jan 9, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> THAT'S WHAT I HAVE BEEN DOING 2 DAY. GOD DAMN IT 2 DAY.


HIPP HIPP["ARRAY"] 2DAY. THERE IS A SHITTY PROGRAMMING JOKE 2 DAY


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 9, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> HIPP HIPP["ARRAY"] 2DAY. THERE IS A SHITTY PROGRAMMING JOKE 2 DAY


LOL 2 DAY. BUT WHY AREN'T YOU LIKING MY POSTS ON PAGE FOUR 2 DAY?


----------



## BurningDesire (Jan 9, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> LOL 2 DAY. BUT WHY AREN'T YOU LIKING MY POSTS ON PAGE FOUR 2 DAY?


I WILL SOON 2 DAY I AM LOOK FOR GLASSES MADE FOR GAMERS SO MY EYES WONT HURT


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 9, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I WILL SOON 2 DAY I AM LOOK FOR GLASSES MADE FOR GAMERS SO MY EYES WONT HURT


OKAY 2 DAY. 24 HOURS 2 DAY. ALSO, 1944 IS THE NUMBER OF YOUR POSTS 2 DAY!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jan 9, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Red3agle


I forgot, too! I was just about to see what happened to him! Please change your name back.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jan 9, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> I forgot, too! I was just about to see what happened to him! Please change your name back.


That name is filled with evil


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jan 9, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> That name is filled with evil


Y


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jan 9, 2016)

Where's my nickname? I'm an important™ respected™ GBAtemp member too!


----------



## BurningDesire (Jan 9, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Y


I just remember people hating me. If I change back then they might forget I'm BurningDesire and hate me again.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jan 9, 2016)

Bubsy slobcat said:


> Where's my nickname? I'm an important™ respected™ GBAtemp member too!


No your not. If you still want a nickname I'll give you one: Blubsy Slobcat


----------



## Filo97 (Jan 30, 2016)

Filo97 = Filo


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 30, 2016)

Filo97 said:


> Filo97 = Filo


ADDED 2 DAY!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 11, 2016)

This really needs to be updated; lots of GBAtemp members who have joined in the game.
Anyone have any nicknames?


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 11, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> This really needs to be updated; lots of GBAtemp members who have joined in the game.
> Anyone have any nicknames?


Who do you have in mind?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 11, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Who do you have in mind?


daxtsu, ihaveamac, Lucar, WeedZ, there's more.. thinking lol


----------



## GalladeGuy (Mar 11, 2016)

GardevoirGal - GalladeGuy

I really don't know why some people call me that...


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 11, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> GardevoirGal - GalladeGuy
> 
> I really don't know why some people call me that...


GardevoirGal r34 is a better name.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Mar 11, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> GardevoirGal r34 is a better name.


The hentai is strong with this one.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 11, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> The hentai is strong with this one.


I'm a huge perv, sorry


----------



## GalladeGuy (Mar 11, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I'm a huge perv, sorry


Don't worry, I won't judge. Partly because I'm a huge perv too!


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 11, 2016)

GonorrheaGuy


----------



## Games&Stuff (Mar 11, 2016)

Where is @Potato Hentai 's nickname?


----------



## mgrev (Mar 11, 2016)

what about me? GRRRRREEEEEVVVVV?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 11, 2016)

WTF since when am I "TotalFagitry69"?


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 11, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> WTF since when am I "TotalFagitry69"?


Don't look at me. I had nothing to do with it :^)


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 11, 2016)

I would like to request a nickname change lol


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 11, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> WTF since when am I "TotalFagitry69"?


I think when you left for a very long time(tm) someone made that nickname because of you hiding


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 11, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> I think when you left for a very long time(tm) someone made that nickname because of you hiding


Fair enough

But I'm back now


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 11, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Fair enough
> 
> But I'm back now


TotalArrivery69?


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 11, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I'm a huge perv, sorry


I am not alone now!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 11, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> TotalArrivery69?


Yeah sure I'll take it


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 11, 2016)

Games&Stuff said:


> Where is @Potato Hentai 's nickname?


Tomato Hentai.


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 11, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> I think when you left for a very long time(tm) someone made that nickname because of you hiding


Whoever made it, is inconsiderate :^)


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 12, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> Tomato Hentai.


No that's Clyde Mandelin


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 12, 2016)

Oh cool didnt know this thread existed. and Good thing too


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 12, 2016)

Cumsy Cumcat


----------



## Edrian (Mar 12, 2016)

CumTurista is the best thing I've seen 2 DAY


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 12, 2016)

Edrian said:


> CumTurista is the best thing I've seen 2 DAY


----------



## mgrev (Mar 13, 2016)

i can haz nickname?


----------



## Touko White (Mar 13, 2016)

Cummygirl192 is what people made of me, at school.


----------



## nxwing (Mar 13, 2016)

What about me?


----------



## Edrian (Mar 13, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> Cummygirl192 is what people made of me, at school.


Change those numbers to "69" and you're good to go.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 13, 2016)

but 69 implies weird shit that isn't me

and also, red upside down triangles don't mean the illuminati whoever the fuck said that

blarg


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 13, 2016)

nxwing said:


> What about me?


ArduinoDelorian.


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 13, 2016)

nxwing said:


> What about me?


analwing? 


Cammygirl192 said:


> Cummygirl192 is what people made of me, at school.


Cummygirl69


----------



## Touko White (Mar 13, 2016)

I will KO the creator of the nickname because he's starting to impersonate me on Skype.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 15, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> Cummygirl192 is what people made of me, at school.


I am so sorry


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 15, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I am so sorry


lol about what?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 15, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> lol about what?


For that nickname, it didn't sound solicited :T


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 15, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I am so sorry


I want you inside me.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Mar 15, 2016)

People here have awesome nicknames and I'm here like "Call me Emily. " :l unless y'all wanna make me a nickname
Nothing sexual, please.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Mar 15, 2016)

How about "Rubes" or "Glooms"? I was gonna say "Booby Poon" but you said nothing sexual.


----------



## jDSX (Mar 15, 2016)

nxwing said:


> What about me?



This ^


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 15, 2016)

jDSX said:


> This ^


analwing?


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Mar 15, 2016)

I like those, but they don't sound right


----------



## nxwing (Mar 15, 2016)

NoobyBoom?


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Mar 15, 2016)

Suites me well.


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 15, 2016)

UPDATE IT CUMTURISTA!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 15, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> UPDATE IT CUMTURISTA 2 DAY!


OKAY 2 DAY.
FIXED 2 DAY!
UPDATED 2 DAY!


----------



## xtheman (Mar 15, 2016)

GIVE ME A NICKNAME 2 DAY.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Mar 16, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> GIVE ME A NICKNAME 2 DAY.


Hex Maniac


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 16, 2016)

@Edrian needs a nickname too; he is so in the game.

How about Edriannabelle?


----------



## Edrian (Mar 16, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> Edriannabelle?


bleh


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 16, 2016)

Phyllo


----------



## jDSX (Mar 16, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> analwing?


That's my nickname?  Uhhh..


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 16, 2016)

jDSX said:


> That's my nickname?  Uhhh..


No, @nxwing


----------



## jDSX (Mar 16, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> No, @nxwing


Make me a nickname 2 day


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 16, 2016)

jDSX said:


> Make me a nickname 2 day


jDSEX69


----------



## jDSX (Mar 16, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> jDSEX69



Lol okay


----------



## Edrian (Mar 16, 2016)

I could use a smexy nickname ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Touko White (Mar 16, 2016)

It's difficult for simple usernnamse.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 16, 2016)

Edrian said:


> I could use a smexy nickname ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


EbonyDrone? 





Cammygirl192 said:


> It's difficult for simple usernnamse.


CummingGirl69?


----------



## jDSX (Mar 16, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> EbonyDrone?
> CummingGirl69?



CummingCammyGirlr34 sounds better


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 16, 2016)

jDSX said:


> CummingCammyGirlr34 sounds better


OKAY 2 DAY


----------



## Fatih120 (Mar 16, 2016)

Fatug, Steve, Loser, Liar, and Bucketboy


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 16, 2016)

The original post looks like shit. I could clean it up ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Luglige (Mar 17, 2016)

Someone make me a nickname! I don't have any ideas...


----------



## jDSX (Mar 17, 2016)

Luglige said:


> Someone make me a nickname! I don't have any ideas...



Nudelige?


----------



## Luglige (Mar 17, 2016)

jDSX said:


> Nudelige?


Oh geez... Name me LSD XD


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 17, 2016)

Luglige said:


> Oh geez... Name me LSD XD


I christen thee LSDuigi


----------



## Luglige (Mar 17, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I christen thee LSDuigi


I approve! OP ADD IT!


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 18, 2016)

Luglige said:


> I approve! OP ADD IT!


CumTurista


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 18, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> CumTurista


DONE LOL


----------



## Luglige (Mar 18, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> DONE LOL


Lol Much Joke.


----------



## mgrev (Mar 18, 2016)

GIVE ME AN NEAM 2 DAY


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 18, 2016)

mgrev said:


> GIVE ME AN NEAM 2 DAY


mlgdev?


----------



## mgrev (Mar 18, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> mlgdev?


maybe, but i am no dev


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 18, 2016)

mgrev said:


> GIVE ME AN NEAM 2 DAY


Marvel Studios?


----------



## xtheman (Mar 18, 2016)

I WANT A NEW NICKNAME 2DAY. GIVE ME A NEW NICKNAME 2DAY.


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 18, 2016)

mgrev said:


> maybe, but i am no dev


mlgkiev?


----------



## Games&Stuff (Mar 18, 2016)

Wad ebut meh.


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 18, 2016)

Games&Stuff said:


> Wad ebut meh.


GaemsandShit?


----------



## Games&Stuff (Mar 18, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> GaemsandShit?


Cool


----------



## Luglige (Mar 20, 2016)

0100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010101000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101001000000100010001001001010001010010000001000100010010010100010100100000010001000100100101000101


----------



## Touko White (Mar 20, 2016)

01000011 01000001 01001101 01001101 01011001 00100000 01010111 01001000 01001001 01010100 01000101 00100000 01001001 01010011 00100000 01010100 01001000 01000101 00100000 01001111 01001110 01001100 01011001 00100000 01010000 01000101 01010010 01010011 01001111 01001110 00100000 01001001 00100000 01010111 01001001 01001100 01001100 00100000 01000101 01010110 01000101 01010010 00100000 01001100 01001111 01010110 01000101


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 20, 2016)

Stop spamming


----------



## Touko White (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm natural born spammer. Also that above post mine is more spammy.


----------



## Luglige (Mar 20, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> I'm natural born spammer. Also that above post mine is more spammy.


I AM MAD AT @ComeTurismO 2 DAY!


----------



## mgrev (Jun 4, 2016)

necrobump (of sorts)
bubsy calls me mpreg


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 4, 2016)

I need a new nick name since I'm not Redeagle anymore. Also why the fuck am I getting ads for peanut butter.


----------



## mgrev (Jun 4, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I need a new nick name since I'm not Redeagle anymore. Also why the fuck am I getting ads for peanut butter.


BECAUSE IT'S PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jun 4, 2016)

Uh, can I also have a nick name change?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> Uh, can I also have a nick name change?


I want one too. "Potato Pentai" is kinda... Lame.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 4, 2016)

I'm just "bub" now because funy thread that I locked 2 day!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 4, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I want one too. "Potato Pentai" is kinda... Lame.


Blame whoever suggested it :^)


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 4, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Blame whoever suggested it :^)


LOL I didn't suggest it though; someone else did
EDIT: AHA IT WASN'T ME: 
http://gbatemp.net/threads/logged-i...s-what-it-says-now.391799/page-5#post-5557645
@Tomato Hentai


----------



## Luglige (Jun 4, 2016)

Can we just pin this?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 4, 2016)

Luglige said:


> Can we just pin this?


Agreed.

Updated the OP with banned people lol, adding in new ones


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 4, 2016)

CumTurista give me editing powers ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## mgrev (Jun 4, 2016)

see? necrobumping this was a good idea


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 4, 2016)

GirlaBeard?


----------



## nxwing (Jun 5, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I want one too. "Potato Pentai" is kinda... Lame.


Potato Hentai

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



GalladeGuy said:


> Uh, can I also have a nick name change?


GotLaidGuy


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Potato Hentai


:^]


----------



## mgrev (Jun 5, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Potato Hentai
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


we already have an actual user named @Potato Hentai
but i think it was just a troll though


----------



## Touko White (Jun 6, 2016)

Can't think of anything else for you.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 8, 2016)

GAVE YOU POWERS 2 NIGHT @Cherry Pie


----------



## joyoshi (Jun 8, 2016)

Any name for me?


----------



## mgrev (Jun 8, 2016)

joyoshi said:


> Any name for me?


JoyOfShit


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 13, 2016)

Jackass and Zelcock


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 14, 2016)

GhostLatte said:


> Jackass and Zelcock


*Zecock


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 14, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> *Zecock


No.


----------



## Lia (Jul 14, 2016)

Uh no, my nickname is Zelfgt


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 14, 2016)

Zelock said:


> Uh no, my nickname is Zelfgt


I fixed it.


----------



## Lia (Jul 14, 2016)

GhostLatte said:


> Davidostd69 and Salamencircumcizer
> 
> I fixed it.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 14, 2016)

@SpookyCappuccino


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 14, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> @SpookyCappuccino


Added it, CHLAMYDIAwesome69.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 15, 2016)

GhostLatte said:


> Added it, CHLAMYDIAwesome69.


I think it should be SpookyCappuccino69 because there still needs to be some ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) with GhostLatte


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 15, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> I think it should be SpookyCappuccino69 because there still needs to be some ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) with GhostLatte


Cappuccino has white foam in it ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 15, 2016)

GhostLatte said:


> Cappuccino has white foam in it ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


OMFG SO TRUE ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) AH NOW I FEEL SATISFIED, I WASN'T BEFORE BUT NOW AM


----------



## Lucar (Jul 15, 2016)

I have no nicknames yet.

*plays FF Victory music*


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 15, 2016)

Lucar said:


> I have no nicknames yet.
> 
> *plays FF Victory music*


Lust69


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 15, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> Lust69


Why not just Lustcar?


----------



## EarlAB (Jul 15, 2016)

I guess I can't have a nickname because I'm unwanted by everyone.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 15, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> I guess I can't have a nickname because I'm unwanted by everyone.


Hurl69


----------



## EarlAB (Jul 15, 2016)

GhostLatte said:


> Hurl69


Thank you Cherry Latte.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 15, 2016)

GhostLatte said:


> Why not just Lustcar?


good idea, fixed


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 16, 2017)

Intending to update this;  all new members or anyone else who hasn't mentioned their GBAtemp username-nickname, please do so if you wish.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 16, 2017)

ComeTurismO said:


> Intending to update this;  all new members or anyone else who hasn't mentioned their GBAtemp username-nickname, please do so if you wish.


I like necros


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 16, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I like necros


I like reverse traps.


----------



## dAVID_ (Oct 16, 2017)

ComeTurismO said:


> Okay, so a bunch of us here have nicknames, we might as well list them so people don't get confused if someone mentions someone with a nickname in the EoF. Remember to mention some I forget.
> 
> CumTurista = ComeTurismO (me)
> SpookyCappuccino = GhostLatte
> ...



Add me. I'm called TheOnionCricket or OnionCricket on some places.


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 16, 2017)

You can add me. I used to call myself "rjay28" on some websites a few years back


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 16, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> Add me. I'm called TheOnionCricket or OnionCricket on some places.





rileysrjay said:


> You can add me. I used to call myself "rjay28" on some websites a few years back



y'all are added


----------



## drenal (Oct 16, 2017)

I don't have one so I dunno what to put


----------



## jDSX (Oct 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> I don't have one so I dunno what to put



We make them up so you don't have to say no more!

drenal = 2anal


----------



## drenal (Oct 16, 2017)

jDSX said:


> We make them up so you don't have to say no more!
> 
> drenal = 2anal


no


----------



## jDSX (Oct 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> no



Yes


----------



## drenal (Oct 16, 2017)

jDSX said:


> Yes


no, I don't like it


----------



## jDSX (Oct 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> no, I don't like it



That's the part of this you don't get to choose 

better than gaynal amitre?


----------



## drenal (Oct 16, 2017)

jDSX said:


> That's the part of this you don't get to choose


but _david and rileysrjay got to


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 16, 2017)

jDSX said:


> We make them up so you don't have to say no more!
> 
> drenal = 2anal





drenal said:


> no, I don't like it


I could edit the OP with it :^)


----------



## drenal (Oct 16, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> I could edit the OP with it :^)


no please


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 16, 2017)

Good lord I forgot this existed. Please change me to TI-4


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 16, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Good lord I forgot this existed. Please change me to TI-4


Done!


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 16, 2017)

Lol, I just now noticed darkflare's nickname:
Leaving for a Very Long Time™ = DarkFlare69


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> no please


Check the OP. Your nickname is something better <3


----------



## drenal (Oct 16, 2017)

ComeTurismO said:


> dredanal = drenal


my fate is sealed


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 16, 2017)

Thank you @GhostLatte for filling in for me, not going to be posting here often!


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 16, 2017)

ComeTurismO said:


> Thank you @GhostLatte for filling in for me, not going to be posting here often!


Don't worry about it bby


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 16, 2017)

Fucking Crystal the Glaceon


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 16, 2017)

Mine is 
The Rabid Wolverine
Chris Benoit! @rileysrjay and @drenal add that to the post amount!


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 16, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Mine is
> The Rabid Wolverine
> Chris Benoit! @rileysrjay and @drenal add that to the post amount!


I stopped counting. All I know is that there are way too many Chris Benoit posts


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 16, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Fucking Crystal the Glaceon


never heard of her


----------



## HamBone41801 (Oct 16, 2017)

I forgot all about Vipera's Nickname. sneklord was my favorite though.


----------

